# Wireless Cable TV- is it possible?



## CraftyB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am new here after finding this site recommended on another site. I am not sure this is the correct location for this post, but I am hoping someone can find a solution to my problem. I need to find a way to have cable TV in a bedroom that is not currently wired for cable. I'll give you all the information I can think of, but let me know if I have missed something.

My house is about 15 years old. It is a split level with the garage under part of the house and an unfinished basement under the rest. When it was built, only the master bedroom and living room were wired for cable and they are on opposite ends of the house. A new outlet on the living room side would be easy. The cable comes into the house on that side, and access through the unfinished basement would be easy. Unfortunately, where I need the additional outlet is in a bedroom above the garage. By code the garage is drywalled off/sealed because of it's location under the house and potential carbon monoxide.

My mom has been diagnosed with cancer and is coming to my house to have surgery and recover. She is in her mid 70's and likes to watch TV. The room she stays in is not wired for cable. In the past, when she stayed it wasn't really a problem because we were always on the go and her visits were shorter and less frequent than they will be now. She will be here for quite a time after surgery and then have appointments every 3 months for at least the next few years. As a nurse I know how TV can really help a patient pass time and help distract them some when they have pain. I would like to make it so she could have TV in her room now.

I am looking for ways to get her TV connected to my cable service. This is what I know so far and my thoughts.
-1. The cable company has said if they do the work, running wire through the basement side would be easy, but they would have to tear through a wall and the ceiling of the garage in order to go across and up to her room. The installation of the outlet would be $100.00-$150.00 from them, and they would not do any repairs because of code requirements related to carbon monoxide. I would have to have a contractor re-do the drywall afterwards and have the projected monitored by the city inspectors. Expensive option, but if all else fails I could do this.

-2.I have thought about if there would be a way to some how split the signal at the outlet in the master bedroom, but I don't know exactly what to do or what I would need. The outlets would be about 12-15 feet apart. I would worry some about her tripping over the wiring running across the hall, but I could probably tape it down while she is here and disconnect her TV when she is not here.

-3. Then I thought about my wireless set up for my computer. Something like that would be great. I have heard about the DVRs that record in one room and can play back elsewhere. To my knowledge these TVs aren't physically linked. This seems to be along the lines of what I am looking for, but I think the TVs have to be connected to a cable outlet. Here again though, I don't know exactly what to do or what I would need.

I am open to any ideas to try and appreciate any help you can provide. I am so sorry this is so long, but I wasn't sure what information you would need.

Thank you,
Brenda


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Brenda, and welcome to TSG.

Splitting the cable signal behind the jack at either room should not be an issue. 

Is there any kind of attic space above the master bedroom or living room that extends to the opposite side of at least part of a wall of the room above the garage?

Is running all or part of the cable on an outside wall or under the eaves of the house an option?


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

> Wireless Cable TV- is it possible?


There are several options for doing what you want, and several mfgs to choose from. Although i havent used any of these units on CATV, i have used some on antenna/analog setups and they work well. 
You can get a tv extender that will transmit the signal throughout the house to multiple recievers, but all tv`s must have a seperate rx and watch the same channel, these are fairly cheap.

Or you can get a unit that will transmit to multiple rx`s and allow different channels. They are a little priceier but work well. I have a friend that has this unit and is very happy with the picture quality:
http://aitech.stores.yahoo.net/wicatv.html
Wont be as cheap as running a cable yourself, but comparable to what your cable provider wanted to do it.


----------



## CraftyB (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. There is a small attic space above, but it is not easily accessible. There is a small square "hatch"( not sure the exact word) that has a board that slides out of the way for access. Unfortunately it is in a closet. I'm thinking whoever built here wasn't really planning on frequent access. Looking downstairs it appears wiring etc. was done below the floor. On the open basement side I can see all the wiring up in the beams. I can follow them to the wall between the garage where they appear to go up and over.
Outside might be an option. I'll have to look into it more. The house is built partially into a hill, so where the cable enters on one side of the house is near ground level. It's snowing now but I'll have to look closer later. I think to enter that room on the outside wall would be almost 1 story up. Kind of hard to explain. I know the front of that room is on the 2nd story.

It seems like wireless would be ideal, but maybe technology is not there yet?

Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## CraftyB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Itsjusme,
It appears I was responding to the first response when you wrote. Took a quick look and ot appears robe exactly what I need. It would certainly be easier than the attic or outside, especially in the winter. I'm going to go look further at this. I couldn't imagine someone hadn't thought of this before me.

Thanks so much!

Brenda


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

CraftyB said:


> Hi Itsjusme,
> It appears I was responding to the first response when you wrote. Took a quick look and ot appears robe exactly what I need. It would certainly be easier than the attic or outside, especially in the winter. I'm going to go look further at this. I couldn't imagine someone hadn't thought of this before me.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> ...


...the link to the wireless setup that Itsjusme provided should be ideal for what you are looking for. While the advertised price for the wireless system would be slightly more than what your cable company was planning on charging you, it would still be cheaper , after you factor in the cost's by charged by the contractor needed to re-seal the garage, bedroom floor area.

One word of caution, looking at the link, the receiver ( the one to be located in your Mom's room, has 2 composite video outputs, and no cable connection output. This means that whatever TV you have in your mothers room will need to have composite input/connection points available, in order for the system to work for you.

Good Luck!!!:up:

And Welcome to TSG!!!!!


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I bought a devise called Leapster when I had my knee replaced and couldn't navigate myself upstairs where the sattelite connection was. It sends a wireless signal from TV to TV exactly as you need. The only issue is both TV's view the same program (although sound can be muted) I purchased it a BestBuy store about 5 years ago for about $80 at that time.
It also is possible to choose channels from the remote television-although I didn't hook up that feature.


----------



## CraftyB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Paisanol69,
Should have known nothing is that easy.... Actually it was an older TV so I'm glad you brought up the issue of the outputs. I hadn't even looked at the back of the TV yet-it doesn't have composite outputs. This was old TV that was downstairs not being used. It still works, but I guess I need to look at a new TV. Which isn't the worst. I think this combined with a different TV will be ok. 
I don't think a leapster sounds like it would work. If I'm going to do this I'd like her to be able to watch whatever she wants, which is probably not what I want to watch. 
I just want her to be comfortable. I know if I were going home for surgery she would do what ever she needed for me. So I guess I'll be off to look at TVs later this week. Still probably less costly than the cable company and contractor combined. Also easier-this I can do myself. I appreciate all the help! 

Brenda


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

> Should have known nothing is that easy.... Actually it was an older TV so I'm glad you brought up the issue of the outputs. I hadn't even looked at the back of the TV yet-it doesn't have composite outputs. This was old TV that was downstairs not being used. It still works, but I guess I need to look at a new TV


All of my tv`s are dinasaurs too.  If you have an old VCR laying around you can solve the problem with that. Use the rca/composite inputs on it to hook to the RX, and the ANT out from VCR to the TV, set the channels approiately and you should be good to go. Thats how i have to hook mine up. And if the vcr still works ok, mom can tape shows for later. Course i`m sure she wouldnt mind a new HD tv and DVR either. Just one way to get around that problem for now.


----------

